

If you want to be trusted more: claim less - baha_man
http://www.badscience.net/2010/01/if-you-want-to-be-trusted-more-claim-less/

======
paulhart
Recently I was at a meeting with our company's marketing director and the
channel director of partnerships for a multinational corporation.

We were meeting due to a specific skill set we're developing and the
corporation's strategic decision not to pursue the same skill - they still
have clients they need to service who require the skill set, so we'd
potentially be their go-to people in these instances.

We were specifically, but gently, asked on whether or not we would also do
other tangentially related things for them, to which we answered "no - our
focus is this one thing."

That was the right answer.

